# Prototype 26650 Mod



## Hein510 (22/5/14)

This looks awesome

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Silverbear (22/5/14)

Where do I sign up for one of these, this is my kinda mod and it is a hybrid. And for a 26650 it is nice size.


----------



## ET (22/5/14)

oh wow that is one nice looking device


----------



## crack2483 (22/5/14)

Anyone for a 26650 hammer mod project? 














Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MurderDoll (22/5/14)

Jeez. That thing is a beast!


----------



## andro (22/5/14)

Really nice .


----------



## zadiac (8/9/14)

Sold. He may now take my money. That is one awesome mod!! I want two!!


----------

